# AC motor/controller on e-bay



## OHM (Jun 30, 2008)

Jon said:


> Does anyone know how good these AC systems are that are manufactured by Greatlands Electric in China?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AC-Traction-Mot...9QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:102



Good to see they are popping up like mushrooms or mould


----------



## Jon (Jun 18, 2008)

I only asked because they had the same engines on ebay a while back but no one could find any info about them. Figured maybe some one that purchased from them might have some feedback.
I bought a no-name split air conditioner from China off ebay a few years ago and it has been working great.


----------



## ilikestuff (Jul 7, 2008)

I bought an AC system from this guy on eBay - and he wouldn't sell. He screwed another buyer also (one who was trying to buy this very item), and then the seller changed his userID. I would not buy anything from this person, here's what I told eBay:


Here is the item I won but the seller wouldn't ship - seller fell off the face off the world: 200236785116

Here's another item the seller wouldn't ship to another eBay member who I was in contact with: 200238241079

Here is another item from a new user, "GLEVP": 270269420167

You can see from the ads and the product it's clearly the same person selling the same thing, just trying to bump up the price. He should be banned.
________
Honda Dream E


----------



## OHM (Jun 30, 2008)

yes the latter Im afraid...

popping up like bad mold!


----------



## Jon (Jun 18, 2008)

I told "GLEVP" that I wanted to buy an ac system, but he had no feedback. Then I asked about the negative feedback that his previous ID (megan78244) showed. I received a story about not receiving payment and that sellers couldn't leave bad feedback. I knew it was too good to be true. Finding a reasonable priced AC ev system. Thanks for the research.


----------



## ilikestuff (Jul 7, 2008)

LOL - That's funny - If you read his eBay advertisement, he specifically says shipping & payment via COD, yet he complains about not receiving payment before he shipped. What a fantastic way to start a Chinese import business - Screw your first customers, become a shill seller (ie. someone who changes their eBay identity), and then get caught in a bald-faced lie about all of it. Brilliant.

Apparently, he did ship a motor to one party that I know of (a partnership of two gentlemen). They agree that this seller is a scumbag, but since they received it they are testing it to see if the motor is worth a damn. I'll let you know when I hear about his testing results, but I personally won't deal with someone I already know to be a scumbag, even if it is shipped via COD.

However, these folks told me they were going to set up an EV wholesale business where one of the things they sell is AC motors to people doing their own conversions. If this motor works out for them, they said they might forge a relationship with the Chinese manufacturer (ie. work around this GLEVP guy or whoever the hell he is). If that works out I'll also let yall know, perhaps that might the long-sought source for a reasonably priced AC set up.
________
lolol


----------



## OHM (Jun 30, 2008)

Unless its cheaper by at least 40 per cent compared to the Azure dynamics kit I wouldnt touch it.

You cant compare slave labor products to normal 9-5 workers.

The only people that would pay scumbags for a product made in a country with scumbag laws are those looking for walmart made in china prices.


----------

